# My Rigid 4510 table saw wont start



## one day (May 5, 2011)

My rigid 4510 table saw wont start up. I made one cut with it turned it off then when I went to restart it nothing. I am not very mechanically inclined, I can build anything but have little knowledge of motors, relays and switches


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

That's got the life time service agreement, right:blink:


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

May sound obvious but make sure your outlet is hot, maybe just a tripped breaker. Look over the motor for a reset button, some of them have built in breakers. Does the blade spin freely?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey there's a whole forum for Ridgid geeks you know they should know:laughing: https://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/f25/


----------



## one day (May 5, 2011)

The outlet is hot. Lifetime service does not help me today. Pretty sure there is no reset button or at least I cant find one. Maybe it wants the weekend off and will work Monday


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

I have some stuff to do today also, hopefully my table saw needs some time off too.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

i bet there is a reset button some where.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

:blink:edit= wrong saw


----------



## Reading pa (Nov 12, 2011)

The switch got saw dust in it take a shop vac and clean the inside out around the switch


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

This is when those volt/ohm meters are invaluable, you can check the line runs and see where the juice is, or is not going. It could be a lot of things....if you could elaborate a little , that would be helpful:thumbsup:



B,


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

The reason I don't buy ridgid anymore is that everything I've ever bought from them sucked.

(which means their vacs are decent for the price :laughing


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Winchester said:


> The reason I don't buy ridgid anymore is that everything I've ever bought from them sucked.
> 
> (which means their vacs are decent for the price :laughing


I have their portable table saw and their worm drive saw.

*EXCELLENT* tools. Provide me with great service.

I am always weary of buying something by them though. I make sure to test and ask people I know who have them.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

My ridgid worm drive is 7yrs old and is just now showing signs of a problem, more than i can say about the 2 dewalt worms i bought. Smoked them both in under 3 months


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

CanningCustom said:


> My ridgid worm drive is 7yrs old and is just now showing signs of a problem, more than i can say about the 2 dewalt worms i bought. Smoked them both in under 3 months


there was a post on here recently about a problem with the dewalt worm drives.

I was thinking about the makita hypoid for a while... especially after reading the reviews on amazon, and the latest issue of PDB, and the fact it's lighter, (and Makita)...
but after putting a lot of thought into it and what my most common uses would be I decided to go makita cordless as my next setup...


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I have the 24vlt 5 pack system, the vacume and the DCMS on one of their stands. The DCMS I have owned for 6 years and am very satisfied with it but the one thing that gets me is their batteries. They may be lifetime but they really don't last that long, 5-6 months for me. That is the one issue I have with them.....other than that- they are not a bad line of tools IMO. 

The service area for the batteries near where I live, the owner,John, said he has more batteries come in for Ridged than any other company....

Other than that, I can't complain...:thumbsup:

So ,,,, ahhhhh it's a matter of personal preference as far as power tools go...


B,


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Do yourself a favor and slowly dis assemble the switch body. Its not working anyway. Its not as complex as it may seem and you will learn something for the future. I have saved many tools by just cleaning out dirt in a switch or rubbing some sand paper on the contacts.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Good point Tom,

Here is the schematic of the 4510 motor housing, I noticed the brush set screws.http://www.ereplacementparts.com/ridgid-r4510-portable-table-saw-parts-c-7929_8171_36070.html... Depending on how long you have run this machine,clock......you may want to check the brush contacts after you check all the wiring,switches, etc,,etc,,,,



B,


----------



## Munanbak (Jan 19, 2011)

I'll second the above statements ^^
I took my switch apart. It was packed with sawdust.


----------



## BCULP2 (May 31, 2006)

Mine did the same thing. I had to replace the switch.


----------

